# TaskEasy.....???



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

so these guys called and said "looks like you had reached out to us awhile back....".......NOPE, in fact i had not but i continued to listen and what i gathered was average OCCUPIED 3k-sf re-cut = $90 .... average 3k-sf re-cut VACANT = $60 ... 6 before pics 6 after pics payment 3-5 days out direct deposit... it all sounded good but does anyone have any real experience with them?


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

40 views and nothing? nobody has experience with these guys?.........


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*does it make sense?*



D.R.S. said:


> 40 views and nothing? nobody has experience with these guys?.........




it doesn't matter what anyone else things, if you believe them and want to work for them, that's what matters. but why would you want to pay someone to get the job when you can pay to get the job direct?!


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes, we worked for them when they were very new, 6 yrs ago or so. They were good, paid quickly. I don't really remember the fee schedule from back then


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

Bear said:


> it doesn't matter what anyone else things, if you believe them and want to work for them, that's what matters. but why would you want to pay someone to get the job when you can pay to get the job direct?!



it doesnt mater if i believe them OR want to work for them cause i find it hard to "believe" most the companies out there. what does matter (at least to me) is if they hold they're end of the deal? pay on time? how are they're reps to deal with ect..... that why i asked for "any one have experience with"...... as for paying someone for the work and the direct we do both and it works out for us so to answer your question i dont "want" to pay for leads but we all gotta start somewhere....


----------



## Angalfaria (Apr 18, 2019)

D.R.S. said:


> it doesnt mater if i believe them OR want to work for them cause i find it hard to "believe" most the companies out there. what does matter (at least to me) is if they hold they're end of the deal? pay on time? how are they're reps to deal with ect..... that why i asked for "any one have experience with"...... as for paying someone for the work and the direct we do both and it works out for us so to answer your question i dont "want" to pay for leads but we all gotta start somewhere....


Yes, you are absolutely right. I agree with you. I am also don't want to pay for leads.
Thanks


----------



## Angalfaria (Apr 18, 2019)

We worked for them just a few years ago. They were honest, quick paid of money, and I have significant experience with them of work.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Angalfaria said:


> ........ and I have significant experience with them of work.


Exactly what kind of jobs did you complete for them?


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

safeguard dropout said:


> Exactly what kind of jobs did you complete for them?


 hahahaha i was about to ask the same question.......


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*Task Easy*



D.R.S. said:


> so these guys called and said "looks like you had reached out to us awhile back....".......NOPE, in fact i had not but i continued to listen and what i gathered was average OCCUPIED 3k-sf re-cut = $90 .... average 3k-sf re-cut VACANT = $60 ... 6 before pics 6 after pics payment 3-5 days out direct deposit... it all sounded good but does anyone have any real experience with them?



go to their website, put in an address near you and see what they're system says. 

according to the addresses I entered, whoever told you this, just told you this. ask them to put their prices in writing. 


contrary, I work with contractors to get the jobs first. IE: taskeasy = competition. why give them money when you can get the job first?


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*taskeasy update*



D.R.S. said:


> so these guys called and said "looks like you had reached out to us awhile back....".......NOPE, in fact i had not but i continued to listen and what i gathered was average OCCUPIED 3k-sf re-cut = $90 .... average 3k-sf re-cut VACANT = $60 ... 6 before pics 6 after pics payment 3-5 days out direct deposit... it all sounded good but does anyone have any real experience with them?



maybe in your area, but I did a search in Charlotte NC and in Michigan....why these two? because they're two completely different areas...

according to their system, as a customer 16,231 square feet: The contractor will evenly cut up to 3-6 inches of lawn growth to a seasonally appropriate height. Grass clippings will either be mulched, or bagged and carried away, depending on the regulations and standard practices for disposal in your area. The lawn growing up against fences, structures, trees and edges of the lawn will be trimmed to give your lawn the professionally manicured look. All residual grass clippings will be cleaned off of your driveway, curb, and other reasonable areas with a blower and/or broom.


*Lot Size: 16,231 square feet*
*Price: $77*


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

*Direct Connections*



D.R.S. said:


> it doesnt mater if i believe them OR want to work for them cause i find it hard to "believe" most the companies out there. what does matter (at least to me) is if they hold they're end of the deal? pay on time? how are they're reps to deal with ect..... that why i asked for "any one have experience with"...... as for paying someone for the work and the direct we do both and it works out for us so to answer your question i dont "want" to pay for leads but we all gotta start somewhere....




extending out my hand, you don't have to trust 3rd party companies, you can get the jobs directly from the sources and not have to go through 3rd parties.... but I totally understand a healthy balance


----------



## Prespro77 (Jan 25, 2019)

Never heard of them but sounds like same old stuff. You only listed what grass cuts pay I see. It's higher than most but how much work do they have? Also if they are paying more for 1 thing then they are probably paying a lot less than anyone else for something else. It's just how these companies are. Can't remember which company but they were paying $45 for a "main door" secure but only like $15 for other doors. Well most initial securing jobs are never the main door. So people see that and are like wow yeah I'm in. Then never do a main door secure but maybe once a month. Just have to look at all the pricing of all services. They will make money off of you somehow or another. Getting paid quick though is a good thing as long as you aren't giving them the majority of your money. Take in consideration that they are floating the money and paying you quick so of course they have to make some money off of you. Some companies like MSI have a major accounting problem and takes them about 6 months to pay. I only do jobs for them through Initial Secure or someone I know I'm getting my money in a week or 2. Look at all the payouts. Not just the one that catches your eye. With our Safeguard work we get a paid more but takes awhile to get paid. 30-45 days. Sometimes I can get them to pay me in 10 days but it's rare. Anyway hope this helps.


----------



## Prespro77 (Jan 25, 2019)

Also just cause it says say $50 doesn't mean you can't bill more. I do it all the time. Take Initial Secure for example. Most grass cuts I do that are near 2 ft tall 5,000 sq ft and up I'm able to call and get instant approval for $200 and up to about $600. Or say you have to kill some wasp nest to get grass cut or snakes. Bill them for pest control. It's not your problem. It's thiers. You have to be firm with these companies. Especially after you have proved yourself. Who wants to cut grass and bag clippings all day for $35. No one does. If I have had a slow week and I just want make good money that day I'll do a one day grass cut and clean up for $300 especially if there are other things to do at the job. $300 is better than waiting on a bid. You can tag companies for out of area fees also. Just have to be firm. Had a company ask me to go verify ICC and rebid some stuff for a job yesterday an hour and half from my house. Have bid on the same stuff same house twice. I told them they could reassign to someone else. They offered me $200 OoAF to go do it. I told them " Nope, I have already been out there twice and bid on all that stuff twice" find someone else. I have way too much work right now anyway. Anyone looking for extra work?


----------



## elitehome (Jan 23, 2020)

We've been working with Taskeasy for a few years now off and on. For the most part they're a good lead company, during peak season they can keep you fairly busy. They have changed their pay period to every two weeks from every two days, they have also agreed with some their clients to under fair market pricing on certain jobs so keep that in mind. Also their insurance requirements are a little excessive and a little open ended and you can only reach their insurance dept via email. NEVER had a problem getting paid but you have to make sure that you keep good records of work done for them, just in case. 




Elite Home Improvement & Design LLC


----------

